# MariaDB as default



## kringson (Mar 17, 2015)

Hallo everybody,

I'm working on my new FreeBSD 10.1 machine and I want to move to MariaDB as my SQL database. The big question is how to set MariaDB as default?
When I try to install `p5-Class-DBI-mysql` with

`pkg install p5-Class-DBI-mysql`

I receive the information that pkg will install mysql56-client: 5.6.23 but I won't do this.

Can anybody tell me how to fix this?

Thanks
Arne


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2015)

You will have to build from ports or set up your own repository if you want to deviate from the default. There's currently no option to tell pkg(8) to use MariaDB instead of MySQL. Package dependencies are pre-set and cannot be changed. If you build from ports you can change every default setting.


----------



## kringson (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you for the answer.
Arne


----------

